# Wolf Eyes Crocodile



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

I just received a Wolf Eye's Crocodile from Mike at Pacific Tactical Solutions.

I will be comparing this light and a variety of other lights with some beamshots within the next week or so. Until then I'll leave you with some pictures 












Very Nice reflector for that "Perfect" surefire style beam


























Tail Led's for up to 9 Lumens output and battery meter when the main light is activated.






























BeamShots


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 4, 2006)

This should be interesting. I see you even managed to get hold of a silver helios


----------



## Illum (Nov 4, 2006)

i saw a beamshot of the croc in the HID shootout thread, the beam is bluish than the Surefire beast....

im not missing this beamshot


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> i saw a beamshot of the croc in the HID shootout thread, the beam is bluish than the Surefire beast....
> 
> im not missing this beamshot




The Ballast and Reflector have been upgraded since the Early BeamShots in the Shootout thread. The output is supposed to be 20% increased.

Mac


----------



## larryk (Nov 4, 2006)

Does the new Wolf Eye's Crocodile still have an adjustable output ?


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

larryk said:


> Does the new Wolf Eye's Crocodile still have an adjustable output ?




Yes Larry it does still have the adjustable output. I believe they rate it at 2000-3400 Lumens.


Mac


----------



## Epic Win (Mar 10, 2010)

I was told of this light in another thread (on 4chan) and saw someone has already posted a review. What does this beast run off? I don't see any mention of batteries....


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 10, 2010)

You did notice that this thread is almost 4 years old didn't you.

Nice beamshots Mac!:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome shots Mac! :thumbsup:


----------



## andromeda.73 (Mar 10, 2010)

*wishes for the new purchase, puzzles me the construction of the torch, it seems cheap! 
*


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 10, 2010)

andromeda.73 said:


> *wishes for the new purchase, puzzles me the construction of the torch, it seems cheap!
> *




Don't forget to mention it's $1000 cheaper than a Polarion.

Mac


----------



## andromeda.73 (Mar 10, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> Don't forget to mention it's $1000 cheaper than a Polarion.
> 
> Mac



*that costs more 'or less does not justify a construction less accurate!
in this case I ever does not spend $ 1200 for this torch-Wolf Eyes Crocodile! :tired:
*


----------



## Patriot (Mar 10, 2010)

While Wolf Eyes seems to build a product of reasonable quality, it's clearly an under performer. The X990 is still the nicer light in many ways. To cap it off, I don't believe the Crocodile is even made any longer. PTS, the largest WE retailer in the states doesn't show it for sale either.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 10, 2010)

Patriot said:


> While Wolf Eyes seems to build a product of reasonable quality, it's clearly an under performer. The X990 is still the nicer light in many ways. To cap it off, I don't believe the Crocodile is even made any longer. PTS, the largest WE retailer in the states doesn't show it for sale either.



I believe the problem the Crocodile was that it used an inferior 6500k lamp. When I had the unit for review I was hoping to switch out the lamp for a 4300k version but it was not a standard D2S as I had hoped for. As for build quality I would say the Polarion is slightly better but there was nothing wrong with the Crocodile.

Mac


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice light and beamshots. Though it's too big and long for my liking. Probably I will stick to the Superstorm coz it has a nice flood and moderate throw.


----------

